# Mask rules in Italy June 15



## bus5ojp (7 mo ago)

Hi there, 

Just looking for some feedback from people living in Italy on current mask rules, plus what your expectation is for June 15th. Is it looking like all mask rules (including incoming flights) are to be lifted on June 15th as planned, or is it looking like it's going to be extended further? 

Also what's current rules? Can you go in supermarkets etc without them? Would love to come to Italy this summer, but not if still being pestered to wear masks everywhere, otherwise it won't feel like a holiday.

Thanks all.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

I can only answer a few points.

The main italian airline ITA has an inflight mask requirement until June 15, 2022 but the requirement will go away after that.

Most other mask requirements will also be lifted, although some say there may be extensions for hospitals, public buses and a few others.

At the supermarket I wear a mask but I already see many people who don't.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

OK, it is june 16th and the new rules are out.

The mask requirement has been lifted in stores, cinemas and theatres; but has been extended in public transport, excluding airplanes, until September 30.









Covid: Italy extends mask mandate on public transport


The Italian government extended its mask mandate on public transport but masks will no longer be mandatory in cinemas, theatres and indoor sporting events.




www.wantedinrome.com


----------



## bus5ojp (7 mo ago)

MrNiceGuy said:


> OK, it is june 16th and the new rules are out.
> 
> The mask requirement has been lifted in stores, cinemas and theatres; but has been extended in public transport, excluding airplanes, until September 30.
> 
> ...


OK great, thanks for the update! You say EXCLUDING airplanes? I'll check article link now


----------



## bus5ojp (7 mo ago)

bus5ojp said:


> OK great, thanks for the update! You say EXCLUDING airplanes? I'll check article link now


Yes looks like airplanes lifted, but buses, trains etc remains. Thanks for update and link


----------

